# Unable to shop online from USA with UAE cards



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I am trying to shop for certain items from the states and some shops are refusing because my credit card is not issued from the states. So any work around ?

And why would they even want to do that ? Why not just take the money !


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I recall that you can get one of these Visa/Mastercard prepaid cards that are able to be topped up online.
They are issued by U.S. Company - so are then accepted by U.S. based vendors.
The reason they don't like your UAE card is simply fraud prevention.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I recall that you can get one of these Visa/Mastercard prepaid cards that are able to be topped up online.
> They are issued by U.S. Company - so are then accepted by U.S. based vendors.
> The reason they don't like your UAE card is simply fraud prevention.
> ...


Any ones in particular ?


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

I can use my ENBD card just fine via Amazon.com and Amazon.uk. Though mind you only select items can ship internationally.

I'm not sure if you can try using virtual card numbers to bypass some of the designated checkouts, though the billing address is ultimately tied to the purchase.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I have an emirates Islamic bank CC that I use for all my online shopping and I haven't had many issues so far. I also have this card linked a PayPal account so in the rare occasion when the merchant does not accept the card, I use PayPal instead (who will then make the corresponding charges to my EIB CC).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Another workaround is one of the shipping services in the States. This is one of those places that gives you a US address for merchants to ship to (when they can't or won't ship outside the US). Several of them offer a buying service, too. They will buy the items on their US credit card, have them delivered to the service and then ship them to you wherever you are.

They're not particularly cheap - but you get your stuff within a couple of days. Just google "US shipping address" and you'll find loads of them.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I am using shop & ship and I do have a US address, also no problems with amazon and the major brands.

I have been advised about a prepaid card from Target, but it seems their biggest card is 100$, not sure also whether it's accepted in all stores or not. Anyone using it ?

The particular shop I was trying to purchase from was Reef, since their distributor here is Sun & Sports and they don't seem to have any decent stuff. I even tried to purchase Reef's gift card to use it, it still declined my UAE credit card.


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

The thing that irks me about Shop & Ship is the fact that you already pay them for an account + a pro-rated shipping cost. I'm not expecting anything to be free, but I have found that having items shipped directly by Amazon is not only quicker than using 3rd parties, but sometimes cheaper (even if I save a few AED here and there).

Also while I do find it difficult to buy some items here, knowing how much of a fraction of the price they would be in the states, I have to say buying clothes is just a bit risky, not to mention if you need to do a return.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Jubmasterflex said:


> The thing that irks me about Shop & Ship is the fact that you already pay them for an account + a pro-rated shipping cost. I'm not expecting anything to be free, but I have found that having items shipped directly by Amazon is not only quicker than using 3rd parties, but sometimes cheaper (even if I save a few AED here and there).
> 
> Also while I do find it difficult to buy some items here, knowing how much of a fraction of the price they would be in the states, I have to say buying clothes is just a bit risky, not to mention if you need to do a return.


If Amazon ships the item directly then I definitely go for it. I only use shop & ship with the items that doesn't ship internationally.

I find shopping for clothes way cheaper online, I get polos from ralph lauren, for example, for one third of the price in UAE during sale, there are certain shops that doesn't do any sale here in UAE like RL.

As for reef products, they are not even available here in UAE, plus buying shoes and sandals is not risky at all once you know the size. 

I get excellent pyjamas for my kids online from the states for as low as 10 dollars, where can you get a decent pyjama for 36 dhs in UAE ?

The thing with shop & ship also is it's not economical to buy few items, we consolidate our orders to maximize the benefit.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I've never had that issue and I buy a significant amount of stuff from US. I use ENbD cards. Perhaps try PayPal to go around it?


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

At first glance, I thought you were into the amazon arbitrage thing, but realized you might be talking about personal purchases.

Anyway, you need a credit card from your local bank here to shop online. Debit cards, prepaid cards and other types of cards don't usually work online, unless on very rare occasions. (don't waste your time trying this type of card or that type of card.. I wasted time trying many a few years back, to no avail).

Get a regular Masters or Visa C.C. from your local bank and use it to pay for stuff online. You can also link it to your Paypal account. 

If someone else can chime in and provide more information, it's appreciated.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Nirvana said:


> At first glance, I thought you were into the amazon arbitrage thing, but realized you might be talking about personal purchases.
> 
> Anyway, you need a credit card from your local bank here to shop online. Debit cards, prepaid cards and other types of cards don't usually work online, unless on very rare occasions. (don't waste your time trying this type of card or that type of card.. I wasted time trying many a few years back, to no avail).
> 
> ...


you missed my point, I do have both visa and mastercard credit cards from HSBC, and they are not accepted in all US online stores.


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

A.Abbass said:


> you missed my point, I do have both visa and mastercard credit cards from HSBC, and they are not accepted in all US online stores.


Then something is wrong with your cards (or there's an issue with the page accepting payment). I use cards from HSBC and ADCB. Work fine.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Nirvana said:


> Then something is wrong with your cards (or there's an issue with the page accepting payment). I use cards from HSBC and ADCB. Work fine.


The cards are fine, I get an email back after placing the order that they only accept USA issued credit cards, apparently we shop from different places.


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

A.Abbass said:


> apparently we shop from different places.


Are you referring to Amazon?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Nirvana said:


> Are you referring to Amazon?


Nop Amazon works fine, just received a package from them.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

As already mentioned, there are some companies who do NOT accept international CCs - as far as I know, they simply don't want to deal with any fraud or issues with stolen CCs. It's as simple as that. Nothing wrong with your CC nor can you fix this by getting a different CC.

In some other cases, I have had issues using a UAE CC because my CC is linked to a PO Box address - which I'm sure many cards are here - and this particular website did not accept PO Box as addresses for billing nor delivery. Again, to reduce fraud.

It is what it is. You simply look for that product from a different seller eg: Amazon or Ebay. Otherwise, I believe companies like Shop & Ship offer you an American CC but I believe the charges on this service is insane.


----------

